# Prof Ahead!



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey seniors! I know it's prof season for all. But i wanted some tips regarding how to study for Prof? Less than a month is left and I have my 1st Prof! Really scary! I feel so unsatisfied by my prep.. Should I just study everything by giving bird's eye or should I study in detail everything even if it results in shortage of time and leaving some topics? Please help! JazaakAllah! 
(BDS seniors preferred but MBBS seniors can help too..please!)


----------

